# Lamb Bottle feeding advice



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 4, 2020)

I have (3) 14-day old barbado ewes.  They were taking 3-4oz about every 4 hours during the day the first couple days I had them.  Today, they all dropped to about 2 oz at a time, but they want to eat more often.  They’re active and playful with frequent urination and good stools.  They have access to pellets and hay, but I’ve only seen a little nibbling of hay.  They were started on a baby bottle (and Dumor lamb replacer), so I have continued that.  I’ve tried different nipple hole size, but more flow makes them choke and they get frustrated with smaller.  I tried the red screw-on nipple, but they seemed perplexed by the new shape.  After the couple ounces, they spit out the nipple and refuse to try again (they then happily settle down for a nap).  I’ll try the black rubber nipple next feeding. Any tips from experienced folks?  Thanks!

edit: planning to transition to whole milk/buttermilk, but haven’t made it in to town yet)


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 4, 2020)

At 2 weeks old they won't take any appreciable amount of solids. They are totally milk dependent. they sound as though they are well.
When lambs are with mum they will nurse very often and only take very small amounts. The lamb and mum both like this. When 'on the bottle' we feed them larger amounts less frequently for our own convenience. They may be trying to revert to   'natural style' feeding regimes. 
Providing that they are perfectly well let them get hungry. Use the teat they are familiar with. Let them feed until they want no more, then cease the exercise. Ignore them wanting to feed again within an hour or two and go back with the bottle when you are ready.
At 2 weeks of age I would be feeding them 3/4 times per day (most folk would be down to 3 by now, but I'm a bit of a softie where lambs are concerned) with the first feed when I get up in the morning and the last feed before I go to bed at night.
Over here we always use ewe milk replacer which comes in powdered form and in 25kg sacks (smaller sacks available). The less expensive sort uses whey protein from cows, whereas the more expensive uses ewe whey. The  cheaper one is more likely to upset their bowels.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2020)

That's good advice from the lady with LOTS of bottle lamb experience.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 5, 2020)

They‘re doing great today - after a night off from eating, they took two good feeds of 3-4 ounces.  They also just started to test out some lamb pellets, and even nibbles on some alfalfa.

i have to say that I’m in love: these girls are so affectionate. I know that being bottle-lambs they’ll be more attentive than my dam-raised goats were at this age, but there is a ...softness? Kindness? to their eyes and their behavior that has me smitten.  Glad I didn’t finalize my barn plans yet, as I’ll be accommodating more sheep!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 6, 2020)

Glad to hear that they are doing well. Lambs are very affectionate creatures and they have excellent memories. My ex bottle lambs, even the old ladies amongst them, still come over for petting/hugging and chest rubbing. I trust you have named them......they will very quickly learn their names and come when you call them by name.
As they grow, they will take the milk VERY vigorously from the bottle and bleat whenever they see you to try to persuade you to feed them.
Lambs make lovely pets.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 11, 2020)

Bottle fed lambs or kids are much more work but so much more loving!  These 3 bottle babies will always be your favorites!  Their lambs will be easy to handle as well since their moms will continue loving on you.  Dam raised lambs and kids are wilder and harder to tame, while after several generations they are pretty feral without lots of handling.  Of course it also depends on the breed and how they are raised.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 12, 2020)

Sheepshape said:


> Glad to hear that they are doing well. Lambs are very affectionate creatures and they have excellent memories. My ex bottle lambs, even the old ladies amongst them, still come over for petting/hugging and chest rubbing. I trust you have named them......they will very quickly learn their names and come when you call them by name.
> As they grow, they will take the milk VERY vigorously from the bottle and bleat whenever they see you to try to persuade you to feed them.
> Lambs make lovely pets.



My husband (ever the creative one) came up with names: Nique, Reka, Betcha. (Put “ewe” in front of each). The last one is in honor of my late grandma who used to always say “you betcha!” with great verve.

Yes, they already try to claim they haven’t been fed anytime I walk by! Little stinkers! They have really bonded to my two younger lgd pups (and vice versa) - they play as a little dog/lamb herd (always monitored - the pups are still young).  They’re interested in my goats, but really, they’re just happy no matter who is around. Such unadulterated joy!


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 12, 2020)

We used to take or coffee out and turn the dairy kids loose to run with our young children across the field.  It was so uch fun to watch them.  Love watching lambs and kids run, jump and play.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2020)

I love the names! I have a Ewenique!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 12, 2020)

Out in the field lambs are a joy to watch. At some time in the late afternoon, usually about 4:00p.m, lambs start to collect into a group.....we call them 'the posse'. They then start to run around the perimeter of the field, jumping and dancing. As they go round almost all the lambs, apart from those just born, join in. Some of the ewes, especially the first-timers, get panicky about losing their lambs, but they all get back to mum eventually.

Sheep names are fun to think up.Some of mine are SO unoriginal, such as Mrs T (T shaped mark on forehead), Brown Spot, Titch etc....but they soon get to know them, and those marks make them easy to distinguish. This year, and IF lambing goes well, I'll have an Ovis and Aries (Latin name for domestic sheep Ovis aries), a Mouflon, A Dafad (Welsh for sheep) and Wyn (Welsh for lamb) a Bewelah (mine are largely Beulahs) etc.

When I'm out of ideas, I invite my daughter's class of school kids to name them. Hence I have a Stacey, a Moana, and Marshall. Marshall was actually named Marshmallow by the kids, but he's one heck of a huge ram, so i took the liberty of shortening it to save his 'manly pride'.

Sheep seem to be able to get used to names of 2 syllables quicker than other names....so I have  Daisy, Minnie, Bella, Blackie, Bluebelle , Seren, Siwan etc etc.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2020)

I bet your posse is a blast to watch. Ours do much the same, they are so darn cute!


----------

